# mybuffed V2 - Startseiten BETA



## ZAM (9. Juni 2008)

Einige Funktionen der Portalseite sind jetzt online - ihr könnt ja mal rumtesten und vielleicht noch ein paar Vorschläge bringen, was an Boxen und Konfiguration möglich sein sollte. :-)

http://my2.buffed.de/userstart/portal/

*Neu:
*- Info-Boxen lassen sich nun verschieben (auch in den rechten Bereich)
- Info-Boxen sind zusammenklappbar
- Einstellungen bleiben gespeichert
- Einstellungen nur eingeloggt änderbar

*Neue Inhalte der Info-Boxen:
*- Neueste Gruppen 
- Neue Bilder (hochgeladen durch User)
- Aktivste Blogger
- 100 populärste Profile werden jetzt zufällig angezeigt

*Geplante Inhalte der Info-Boxen: *
- Individuelle Config der Startseite
 | - Einige Boxen komplett ausblendbar
 | - Anzahl der angezeiten Inhalte der einzelnen Boxen mit Minimum und Maximum-Limit.
- Box mit RSS-Feeds
- Box mit neuesten Videos 
- mybuffed-Stats bekommen noch Anzahl Videos, Anzahl Bilder, Anzahl Gruppen, Anzahl Galerien (Statistiken sind geil ;-) )

*Fehlt und kommt zum Release
*- Kleiner User-Such-Box oben rechts*
*- Suche nach Usern
- Suche nach Blogs
- Übersicht Aktive-User
- Übersichts-Seite für Gruppen

*Bekannte Bugs*
 - Im Internet-Explorer 7 lassen sich die Boxen momentan nicht zusammenklappen.

Getestet mit FF2, FF3RC2, Opera, Safari, IE6, IE7


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juni 2008)

> x Members are online
> -> View Complete List



Deutet auf die URL hier: http://my2.buffed.de/userstart/onlinelist

Führt zu folgendem Bug:


```
Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (onlinelist)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)			Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(52)		 Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(27)			 require_once("/var/www/m")
```


----------



## NachtkindFX (11. Juni 2008)

Bei mir sieht die Seite im Moment so aus:

[attachment=3292:buffed2.jpg]


----------

